# Left 4 Dead Thread



## g4m3rof1337

Thought I would create this thread to post pictures and some reviews on L4D.


Starting up the demo now, so.


----------



## russb

I'm still waiting,been sitting here since 07.15pm where's the demo then.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Got some pictures uploaded, and the demo is only available for the people who pre-purchased the game, I think the demo for everyone comes out on the 11th or something.


Here are the pictures, warning, quite a bit of them.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

And some more..


----------



## russb

I dont think i will get the game.too frightening.
  Looks like Evil Dead.


----------



## Rambo

Think I'm going to pre-order this...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Rambo said:


> Think I'm going to pre-order this...



Yeah, I did last night, and I preloaded the demo last night, and I was able to play it today.



It's really fun.


----------



## codeman0013

looks like a kick ass game to bad i dont have a pc worth gaming on lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

This game is so fun!


----------



## porterjw

Sweet!!1!one!...another 1st person shooter...


----------



## Machin3

I'm planning to get that game too. Thanks for posting up some pictures of gameplay. It looks sweet.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

No problem, it's a very fun game, I can't wait for the final released. 

I believe it's released a week after COD5, what a fun week ahead!


----------



## meg

Loading the demo right now


----------



## Rambo

Just preordered it. For anyone in the UK, this is the cheapest you can get it: http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/5826422/Left-4-Dead-22-99-Special-Pre-order-ONLY-price/Product.html


----------



## tlarkin

I already pre-ordered it!  

Hey, those dual pistols, are those dual 1911 .45 ACPs?  I think it is about time they put those pistols in a game!  Granted they won't hold as much ammo as a 9, .40 or a .357 SIG, but they are really cool guns.

I want one, but those guns are easy to get so it isn't next on my list.  I am also going to get a mossberg 500 tactical, so when the zombies really do rise I will be prepared!

My bro works for gamestop and he was in vegas like a few weeks ago and go to play this game and he said it was pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Kornowski

Looks great! Any more screens!? Is it SP, too? Or just MP?


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> Looks great! Any more screens!? Is it SP, too? Or just MP?



Dude where have you been?  It is both, and the multi player is co-op and it is also pvp.  The pvp mode players control the zombies or humans, and it switches off each map.  SMART ZOMBIES ZOMG!

I am not even a gamer and this game has really perked my interests.


----------



## Kornowski

Living under a rock, Why?

Nah, I haven't seen much on this game, I'd heard about it, but not really looked into it. Looks great though.

How cool would it be to have a CF Server, with us all on it!


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> Living under a rock, Why?
> 
> Nah, I haven't seen much on this game, I'd heard about it, but not really looked into it. Looks great though.
> 
> How cool would it be to have a CF Server, with us all on it!



Only if every time I frag you, you send me 1 dollar via paypal

err 1 pound, or euro


----------



## Kornowski

Haha, Alright... Deal!

£'s!


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> Haha, Alright... Deal!
> 
> £'s!



I don't have international settings on my keyboard set up, so I can't do the # sign, lol


----------



## Kornowski

Man, we Brits go out of our way and have the £ and $ signs on our keyboards and you don't... 

Would be awesome to have all of the CF'ers in a server though!


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> Man, we Brits go out of our way and have the £ and $ signs on our keyboards and you don't...
> 
> Would be awesome to have all of the CF'ers in a server though!



If you brit's didn't have the $ sign you would have a very hard time writing any type of code.  Since the $ sign is used in almost all programming languages.


----------



## Rambo

Kornowski said:


> Man, we Brits go out of our way and have the £ and $ signs on our keyboards and you don't...
> 
> Would be awesome to have all of the CF'ers in a server though!



We also have the € sign too (number four)...

But yeah, all CF'ers in one server would be fun... Speaking of which, can someone invite me to the Computer Forum group on Steam? My Steam user ID is: tjramage

Thanks!


----------



## Kornowski

Number 4 is the $ sign for me... lol. I don't have the Euro symbol on my keyboard.


----------



## Rambo

Kornowski said:


> Number 4 is the $ sign for me... lol. I don't have the Euro symbol on my keyboard.



Hold down Alt Gr + 4 and see what happens...

Edit: and can you invite me to the CF group on Steam please?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

If you want, I'll add more pictures from the demo, pretty much where the other ones left off.


And perhaps a video.. Which would go straight you Youtube.


----------



## meg

This is me playing before I had any idea of what the game was (earlier today).. since then I've learned about witches, and boomers... and other things your teammates will yell at you for! My mess-ups will be your teachings 

don't make fun! thanks,
meg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__t2pmqqa34


----------



## meg

And take two!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRydjI3Fi60


ps. I muted the game during this fraps soooo yeah. my bad.


----------



## Rambo

@ meg: http://www.computerforum.com/134626-how-embed-youtube-videos.html


----------



## meg

Thanks.. maybe I'll use that one day when I actually have a respectable frappsed video to share ;D


----------



## tlarkin

I got some videos to post too, but you would all find them very boring.....

Unless you want to know how to manage LDAP, sync home folders, create packages and mass deploy them, create a dual boot image for a mac?

Anyone?



anyone even reading this?


Hello?

Do you have to pre order the game via steam to get the demo?  I keep clicking on install demo and it just does nothing?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

tlarkin said:


> I got some videos to post too, but you would all find them very boring.....
> 
> Unless you want to know how to manage LDAP, sync home folders, create packages and mass deploy them, create a dual boot image for a mac?



If you're being serious, I may take you up on a video or two. 




tlarkin said:


> Do you have to pre order the game via steam to get the demo?  I keep clicking on install demo and it just does nothing?



I'm not sure, I think you do have to pre-order the game to get the demo, but I also think the actual demo is released on the 11th.


----------



## tlarkin

bah I already pre ordered it through gamestop....


----------



## g4m3rof1337

tlarkin said:


> bah I already pre ordered it through gamestop....



Aw damn, well look into getting the demo that comes out in a few days. 



The game is going to kick ass.


----------



## Kornowski

Rambo said:


> Hold down Alt Gr + 4 and see what happens...
> 
> Edit: and can you invite me to the CF group on Steam please?



€ Oh yeah, lol!

I would, but I don't have Steam, sorry, Tim!


----------



## Rambo

Kornowski said:


> € Oh yeah, lol!
> 
> I would, but I don't have Steam, sorry, Tim!



Well, if you get this game, you'll need it!!


----------



## meg

I have one early access code hanging around since I used my preorder code instead.

You MUST have steam. anyone want? I guess it'll be whoever gets to me first!


----------



## Rambo

meg said:


> I have one early access code hanging around since I used my preorder code instead.
> 
> You MUST have steam. anyone want? I guess it'll be whoever gets to me first!



Sure! If you've still got it going, my Steam ID is *tjramage*.


----------



## tlarkin

meg said:


> I have one early access code hanging around since I used my preorder code instead.
> 
> You MUST have steam. anyone want? I guess it'll be whoever gets to me first!



me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me


----------



## meg

code is gooooone! play with me after work tonight 

(10pm est)


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Just so everyone knows..

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2008/10/28/left-4-dead-demo-11th-nov-6th-for-pre-orders/


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'm not sure if this is the public demo, but for those who didn't prepurchase it, try this link.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/530/


----------



## JlCollins005

graphics look good idk about the team play thing it looks really sketchy i think ne ways


----------



## tlarkin

got just played through the demo, getting used to it.   Don't know why you wouldn't use the shotty every time.


----------



## meg

tlarkin said:


> got just played through the demo, getting used to it.   Don't know why you wouldn't use the shotty every time.



SP or co-op? Because I've been playing co-op almost 24/7 since getting the demo, and to be honest, I've noticed a great team has one or two (maybe 3 even) people using the shotgun and one or two using a gun with spray, mostly for the hordes.


----------



## tlarkin

I only been playing co-op so far, much more fun I would think than single player.  I may have to even have to buy a mic.


----------



## meg

tlarkin said:


> I only been playing co-op so far, much more fun I would think than single player.  I may have to even have to buy a mic.



do it up!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The game officially came out, and it's awesome.


----------



## Rambo

Not out until the 21st in the UK.


----------



## tlarkin

Rambo said:


> Not out until the 21st in the UK.



sucks to be in the UK then!


----------



## Shane

tlarkin said:


> sucks to be in the UK then!



Just about everything sucks in the Uk


----------



## tlarkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Just about everything sucks in the Uk



Well you are really close to tons of other countries so traveling is easier and less expensive from the UK.  That and uh, you got James Bond......


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I think I was playing Versus, but I spawned as a Hunter, and got to attack the Survivors.


----------



## Rambo

What's it like being a zombie? Is it harder to attack survivors?


----------



## tlarkin

The game is awesome, played it last night.  Wasn't in a very good group, but it was fun.  I hate it when people run in front of me constantly when I have the auto shotty, then bitch about being shot.  I tell them to just stay behind me and fire when I am reloading, you know the whole team work thing.

I think if you get a good group it would be even better.


----------



## Calibretto

One of my good friends wrote a review on L4D on my blog. Check it out.

Tech Olive: Left4Dead Review


----------



## tlarkin

I've been doing my own zombie apocalypse training

here is me w/ a .357 mag @ 15 yards











The targets head is about as big as my fist to give you a reference but it is slightly bigger.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It's not a zombie game without a corn field.






I was playing in Versus.


----------



## tlarkin

What guns are in the game?

The Pistols look like 1911s, and I think that is a safe assumption.  They look just like them, either Kimber or Springfield, possibly Colt

The Uzi looks like a Uzi, probably either 9mm or .45

The pump shotgun looks like a mossberg 800 series (i think that is it)?

The auto shotty looks like a berelli

The assault rifle is an AR15/M16

The sniper rifle is remmington 700 series?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

tlarkin said:


> What guns are in the game?
> 
> The Pistols look like 1911s, and I think that is a safe assumption.  They look just like them, either Kimber or Springfield, possibly Colt
> 
> The Uzi looks like a Uzi, probably either 9mm or .45
> 
> The pump shotgun looks like a mossberg 800 series (i think that is it)?
> 
> The auto shotty looks like a berelli
> 
> The assault rifle is an AR15/M16
> 
> The sniper rifle is remmington 700 series?




Pretty much, yeah. 

Auto shotty is amazing.


----------



## ducis

nice job with the 357 tlarkin your quite the shot


----------



## tlarkin

ducis said:


> nice job with the 357 tlarkin your quite the shot



It's not me, it is the gun, it is fairly accurate as long as you can handle the recoil of a .357 magnum.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

tlarkin said:


> I've been doing my own zombie apocalypse training
> 
> here is me w/ a .357 mag @ 15 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The targets head is about as big as my fist to give you a reference but it is slightly bigger.



Looks as if it should be the loading screen for a zombie game


----------



## Rambo

It arrived in the post today! Pictures to come soon...


----------



## gamerman4

Hulk Zombie




I increased the film grain because i thought it looked pretty cool (I liked it in Mass Effect as well)


----------



## tlarkin

In Vs mode you can play as the tank!

The infected are hard to play in versus mode you get your ass kicked a lot.  I managed to hurt some humans but never kill them.  Of course I always get stuck with the most idiot players of all time when I play any sort of co-op or team games.  

I had one guy last night that didn't know how to crouch, and I kept telling him to crouch in front of me so I could shoot my gun over him, and yet he still ran in front of me when I had the auto shotty.

Oh well, just need to get some of my friends to play.


----------



## Cleric7x9

i want i want i want i want i want i want i want i want

we def need to get a CF clan going. i cant play until after finals tho, so ill be buying the game around dec 10


----------



## Redbull{wings}

We should get some games with CF players going. We could kick some expert level butt.


----------



## ducis

tlarkin said:


> It's not me, it is the gun, it is fairly accurate as long as you can handle the recoil of a .357 magnum.


Imagines a .60 caliber super mag on that little gun vs. zombie hoard


----------



## tlarkin

Anyone beat it on expert yet?  I can get close in every campaign but due to bad groups and bad team work we almost always fail.

Advanced is actually kind of easy and expert is tough enough where I prefer to play it that way.  You die really fast in expert.

Also, I think that the witch head shot achievement is bugged.  I have shot her in the head so many times and can never down her in one shot.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

tlarkin said:


> Anyone beat it on expert yet?  I can get close in every campaign but due to bad groups and bad team work we almost always fail.
> 
> Advanced is actually kind of easy and expert is tough enough where I prefer to play it that way.  You die really fast in expert.
> 
> Also, I think that the witch head shot achievement is bugged.  I have shot her in the head so many times and can never down her in one shot.



I have the same problem in expert, we can never seem to make it all the way.

Which gun did you use for the headshot? I hear that you have to sneak up on her and use the shotgun as nothing else will killher in one hit.


----------



## gamerman4

Redbull{wings} said:


> I have the same problem in expert, we can never seem to make it all the way.
> 
> Which gun did you use for the headshot? I hear that you have to sneak up on her and use the shotgun as nothing else will killher in one hit.



Only way I've been able to one hit the witch is a blow with a shotty to the back of her head. I have been in many opportunities where I've sniped her in the head and have yet to actually kill her with it.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Finally got the one hit witch achievement.

Has any one caught the virus yet? I hear it is spread through playing with people who have it but i have yet to see it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Redbull{wings} said:


> Finally got the one hit witch achievement.
> 
> Has any one caught the virus yet? I hear it is spread through playing with people who have it but i have yet to see it.



The virus?


----------



## tlarkin

Redbull{wings} said:


> Finally got the one hit witch achievement.
> 
> Has any one caught the virus yet? I hear it is spread through playing with people who have it but i have yet to see it.



I crowned the witch finally, and I have also spread the virus (I have both acheivements) but I am not sure how the virus works.

To crown the witch you must sneak up behind her, literally right on top of her and when she starts to stand up you blow her head off.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

g4m3rof1337 said:


> The virus?



If you look at the last achievement it says that you must catch a rare strain of virus and pass it on to another player. Speculation says that Valve introduced the virus to only a few copies of the game, or perhaps only the creators of Left 4 Dead started with it. And apparently when you play a round with someone who has it you then catch it.


----------



## Jerrick

Redbull{wings} said:


> If you look at the last achievement it says that you must catch a rare strain of virus and pass it on to another player. Speculation says that Valve introduced the virus to only a few copies of the game, or perhaps only the creators of Left 4 Dead started with it. And apparently when you play a round with someone who has it you then catch it.


 
Well, seeing that, I am now going out to buy this game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Redbull{wings} said:


> If you look at the last achievement it says that you must catch a rare strain of virus and pass it on to another player. Speculation says that Valve introduced the virus to only a few copies of the game, or perhaps only the creators of Left 4 Dead started with it. And apparently when you play a round with someone who has it you then catch it.



I just checked, and I have it.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I need to play with some of you.


----------



## gamerman4

I like playing with my friends on versus, once I beat them with the first monster I spawned as, the smoker. Just waited for a triggered zombie swarm and nabbed any character that wasn't with the main group. Also, pulling them off of roofs works well.


----------



## Bartmasta

gamerman4 said:


> I like playing with my friends on versus, once I beat them with the first monster I spawned as, the smoker. Just waited for a triggered zombie swarm and nabbed any character that wasn't with the main group. Also, pulling them off of roofs works well.



Yeah but the problem is good teams stick together and are alert, so its almost impossible to get someone as a smoker.


----------



## Tom1528

buy an xbox


----------



## tlarkin

gamerman4 said:


> I like playing with my friends on versus, once I beat them with the first monster I spawned as, the smoker. Just waited for a triggered zombie swarm and nabbed any character that wasn't with the main group. Also, pulling them off of roofs works well.



Yes I am finding the real strategy in versus is actually splitting up the group all together.  You get one of them to sway off just a bit and grab them with a hunter or a smoker, while the boomer suicides the rest of them causing a horde to attack.  You can't always kill them but you can slow them down.  That is also the main strategy as an infected.  Just put constant pressure on them and hope that they don't make it.  If you can make them use all their healing before they get to the tank, then the tank can sometimes take all of them down at once.  Which I have done and have the achievement for it.


----------

